
A tour of Nix - infodroid
https://nixcloud.io/tour
======
mchahn
I had trouble with this. The editing pane was on the bottom, not the left, and
problems would expect an answer that would have required me to be psychic to
answer. E.g. I was supposed to type in foo but foo wasn't mentioned in the
problem.

~~~
infodroid
The issue with the editing pane might be related to the size of the browser
window. It splits horizontally at lower window widths, just like
tour.golang.org for example. But unlike the Go tour, it splits at a much
higher window width than strictly necessary.

